# Pictures from Crimean War



## tomahawk6 (9 Dec 2007)

Some nice period photos I found over at Military Photos. More people died from disease than actual combat.

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125097


----------



## rhli13 (10 Dec 2007)

Wonderful photo, however the temptation for a comedic interpretation is almost unbearable. I will resist.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Dec 2007)

Those are some great photos. Makes things more clear: Rather than old panoramic views of the battlefields drawn and put into History books.

I think I see my old man in one or two of those pictures.


----------



## Signalman150 (10 Dec 2007)

Very interesting too look at.  I remember my father telling me that my great-great grandfather was in the Battle of Balaclava (later made famous by Tennyson as the Charge of the Light Brigade).  One of those things I've always meant to do was try to find out what unit he was with...seeing those photographs makes me think it's time I got on with it.  

My one other thought is to wonder how ANYONE could have fought and survived in such cumbersome, heavy uniforms.  Absolutely brutal.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Some nice period photos I found over at Military Photos. More people died from disease than actual combat.



Great picture.  I went to the link and checked out the others, really nice.
Up until WWII, more people did die from disease than from combat, and even in the Pacific (during WWII), tropical diseases were rampant.  Here's an excerpt from "War and Public Health" by Barry S. Levy and Victor W. Sidel on Google Books.


----------



## begbie (11 Dec 2007)

Those uniforms are still used even today... well, mostly in the summer on Parliament Hill.


----------



## Rodahn (12 Dec 2007)

Great link, and photo's. Thanks for posting it/them...........


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Dec 2007)

Very intresting. Thanks T6.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Dec 2007)

There is a book out there that may be hard to find now.  I purchased it about 20 years ago in Calgary.  It is called "Cadogan's Crimea" was originally published in 1858.  The author was an senior British Officer who kept a very detailed journal as well as many watercolours and sketches.  Gives a very good feel for the campaign and the era.


----------



## Franko (31 Dec 2007)

The guy on the right....love the mutton chops and 'stache....

Regards


----------

